# Bulk adding under suit



## BlkHawk73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wondering if there's an affordable way to add body mass? Thinking some sort of pull over or zipper torso type thing I can wear to add a bit of bulk so a costume fits a bit better?

Thanx!


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

How much bulk do you need? There are inflatable body suits.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

You can ask my husband, I'm amazing at adding body mass.

Just not so amazing at removing it after.. Haha.

Yes, I am positively no help.


----------



## BlkHawk73 (Feb 13, 2013)

BlkHawk73 said:


> Wondering if there's an affordable way to add body mass? Thinking some sort of pull over or zipper torso type thing I can wear to add a bit of bulk so a costume fits a bit better?
> 
> Thanx!


 Not a lot, maybe the equivilant of actually adding 20-30 lbs. I'll check into these. Thanx!

I wish I could add it naturally but high metabolism keeps that from happening regardless of what I eat.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think the inflatables will be good for a 20 to 30 pound look. Your best best may just be layered clothes. But, that may get warm. Will this be used in a cold area that can support layered clothing?


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

What about duct taping some flexible foam around your body?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Passi said:


> You can ask my husband, I'm amazing at adding body mass.
> 
> Just not so amazing at removing it after.. Haha.
> 
> Yes, I am positively no help.


LMAO! Too funny!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I have used some furniture foam and duct tape on my zombies. It's light weight and fairly easy to mold. I've also used carpet padding as well but that can get pretty heavy for costume.


----------



## BlkHawk73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looked around and still haven't found anything that'll work. Biggest thing is parts of this will be seen as the outer costume is partial. It's a few panels and the rest intermittent straps so much of the torso is quite noticeable. 
Only thing I can think of is a superhero costume with the "enhanced" torso/chest area that is somehow painted and then covered with skin tone nylons.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I use a cheap costume muscle suit for all my life-sized and clothes, works perfect. I am pretty muscular already so if I had one of those it gets puffy unless the clothes are bigger. I also got the legs as well but rarely need them.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

This is only if the 'wearing multiple layers of clothes' doesn't work for you. 

(You WILL get warm, but if it is cool out, or you are so thin you get cold easy [like my daughter] this might work okay)

1. Get a form-fitting long-sleeved shirt/leggings.
2. Get a long-sleeved shirt and leggings 1 size bigger.
3. Sew the cuffs together so it's two shirts/leggings in one with openings at the neck and bottom of the shirt and the waist of the leggings.
4. Carefully, using a little at a time, stuff fiberfill down the shirt/leggings, bunching it as you like, and when it's the shape you want, sew the waist/neck parts together. If you want to make a more 'muscleman' physique, you can stuff big biceps, forearms, pecs, thighs, calves, etc, and then whipstitch a bit just to make more definition and keep it from shifting. {sounds harder than it is} If you just want to pudge up some portion, or just make a general 'bulky' look, then skip that step and just let it be poofy.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about making it yourself using bubble wrap and packaging tape. It''s easy to work with and lightweight.


----------

